# 1968 Comet 26



## fenderman50 (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,I had one of those,when I was a kid!!! I used to mow lawns in town and drive it back home,'til I got a trailer for it. Rode like a lumber truck,but I loved it! Ended up selling it,when I moved to Arizona,in '70.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Really nice shape after 4 decades..doubt it would take much time bring back to showroom condition.


----------



## Skittlesboris (Aug 1, 2012)

*Snapper Comet 26*

Greetings: What do you use the 12v. battery for? Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's really cool! Thank you for putting that one up. I gotta tell you, that that seat sure looks a bit Zen.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Skittlesboris. 
"What do you use the 12v. battery for? Thanks"


Electric start..maybe.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Skittlesboris.
> "What do you use the 12v. battery for? Thanks"
> 
> 
> Electric start..maybe.


To start the engine!:lmao:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My RER has one for 'balance', cause it sure won't start it. It does fire on the first pull of the rope, though.

They didn't change a lot over the next 3 decades. That 'quick disconnect' gas tank is wonderful. It saves worries about fire when welding stuff back on. I noticed the chain on the deck in the back. Mine has that. I thought that it was something that replaced what came with it.


----------



## fenderman50 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea, it was rope pull but after I had neck surgery my dad didn't want me pulling on it, even though it fired off on the first pull, so we changed it over to electric start.


----------



## Skittlesboris (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow. Very cool. If you don't mind, please tell me how the electric starter was attached. Was it a factory accessory? Can you send me some more pics? Thanks.


----------



## michaelm217 (May 5, 2013)

I hope to be picking up a 68 Comet 26 in the coming days from my brother in law. It has been in the family since new, I'm sure. It has the same vinyl seat.

I'll be in the process of returning it to like new and hope to bug you guys about all kinds of problems I'll be running into.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's the mower from Forest Gump when he was mowing the football field.


----------

